# Wood Barter Day



## Sidecar (Jan 14, 2016)

Had a good Wood Barter day. .... @CWS met him at a diner over in Bremen . He bought lunch at Mason's .......chewed the fat a bit........talked him into let'n me back in his shop soon to do some of this stabilizing and casting and cook'n, seems like it gonna be similar to vodoo
Says we kinda have to move quickly when doing this.....hmmmm that's not good......
Got to see one of @Molokai knifes.....absolutely beautiful ! It really is cool ! .......even the sheath is something to behold .......
Should be something when ya join this site that says " we're gonna screw with your bucket list "......

Reactions: Like 9 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 14, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Had a good Wood Barter day. .... @CWS met him at a diner over in Bremen . He bought lunch at Mason's .......chewed the fat a bit........talked him into let's back in his shop soon to do some of this stabilizing and casting and cook'n, seems like it gonna be similar to vodoo
> Says we kinda have to move quickly when doing this.....hmmmm that's not good......
> Got to see one of @Molokai knifes.....absolutely beautiful ! It really is cool ! .......even the sheath is something to behold .......
> Should be something when ya join this site that says " where gonna screw with your bucket list "......


 It was a good day. Having lunch with @Sidecar is always worth the price of admission. The temperature was 30 degrees warmer and the sun was shining. Rain tommorrow, snow on Saturday and back to zero on Monday. Got to love this weather.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Jan 14, 2016)

Bremen? I thought you was west Ohio! You almost in Columbus!


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 15, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Bremen? I thought you was west Ohio! You almost in Columbus!


Nope over in the Southeastern quaderant

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 15, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Nope over in the Southeastern quaderant


Hey @ClintW you going over to the wood workers show in Columbus towards the end of the month.....?


----------



## ClintW (Jan 15, 2016)

Hadn't heard about it.


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 15, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Hadn't heard about it.


I believe @woodtickgreg .... @CWS , I think @gvwp so far that's it.....


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 15, 2016)

Sounds like a regional Wood Barter gathering in the making. Remember no pics it didn't happen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 15, 2016)

Final Strut said:


> Sounds like a regional Wood Barter gathering in the making. Remember no pics it didn't happen.


@Final Strut I think we are going to have to get a recruiting center up this way.....the tribe outta Missssisssssipi and Texas is get'n big.....I just know Chief @Tclem and Chief @Kevin are on pow wow......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClintW (Jan 15, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> I believe @woodtickgreg .... @CWS , I think @gvwp so far that's it.....


 Give me heads up of time and place. If its a weekend, I think I could maybe swing it. As long as its not over Feb 4-10. I'll be out of town then.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Chief @Kevin are on pow wow......





I've been a member of www.PowWows.com since 2006 but that's about the only tihin I know about being on a pow wow.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 15, 2016)

@ClintW let me get with @CWS he know really what's going on and I think he looked up the dates.......he'll post up some info......besides I have Netflix questions....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gvwp (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes I'll be at the Columbus, OH wood working show. Its in two weeks. Will have a nice setup of our wood products. If you stop by our booth be sure to say you are a Woodbarter fellow or gal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 17, 2016)

gvwp said:


> Yes I'll be at the Columbus, OH wood working show. Its in two weeks. Will have a nice setup of our wood products. If you stop by our booth be sure to say you are a Woodbarter fellow or gal.


Here we go !
@CWS @woodtickgreg @ClintW 
Gather'n of the termites !


----------



## CWS (Jan 17, 2016)

Columbus Woodworking Show is at Ohio Expo Center. Jan. 29,30,31


----------



## gvwp (Jan 18, 2016)

CWS said:


> Columbus Woodworking Show is at Ohio Expo Center. Jan. 29,30,31



Here is a picture of our booth at Indy this last weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## CWS (Jan 19, 2016)

Looks awesome David. Don't know if I will Be able to get @Sidecar out of there when he see all that wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2016)

gvwp said:


> Here is a picture of our booth at Indy this last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 95183



Are you going to be at the Houston show?


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Jan 19, 2016)

when and where is the Houston Show ?


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2016)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> when and where is the Houston Show ?



It's February 26-28. Look at www.thewoodworkingshows.com for all the details. A group of us are getting together there Matt, come join us! Tony


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Jan 19, 2016)

Tony said:


> It's February 26-28. Look at www.thewoodworkingshows.com for all the details. A group of us are getting together there Matt, come join us! Tony



I just googled that i will be there for sure, im not sure all the days LOL but ill be there most likely Saturday from 10 to 6 :P


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2016)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> I just googled that i will be there for sure, im not sure all the days LOL but ill be there most likely Saturday from 10 to 6 :P



Cool! I probably won't be there Friday, for sure Saturday. I have another thread about it, I'll tag you in it when I do an update so we can all meet up. Tony


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Jan 19, 2016)

@Tony i tried searching for a thread on it on here and nothing came up. its why i asked on this one lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2016)

Matt, search for the woodworking show in Houston, I started the thread. Can't cut & paste on my phone, sorry!


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Jan 19, 2016)

@Tony when i search "woodworking show in Houston" "Houston woodworking show" only thread that comes up for me is this one LOL


----------



## gvwp (Jan 19, 2016)

CWS said:


> Looks awesome David. Don't know if I will Be able to get @Sidecar out of there when he see all that wood.



We try to bring a good variety. It can sometimes be difficult to choose what to bring to a show. So many different sizes and types we always seem to forget something. LOL. We have 11 tables this year and this will be the setup for Columbus, OH and St. Louis, MO.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gvwp (Jan 19, 2016)

Tony said:


> Are you going to be at the Houston show?



Can't swing Houston. The fuel cost is just too much for our truck. Columbus, OH and St. Louis, MO are within reach this year.


----------



## ClintW (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds like fun! I may have to make the drive down in a couple weeks.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

@CWS how's Kev doing? Haven't ever seen him gone this long - been gone since Sunday. Kinda depressing.


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not sure. He is not returning my calls. I gonna have to pay him a visit.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2016)

CWS said:


> I'm not sure. He is not returning my calls. I gonna have to pay him a visit.



That don't sound good. Not like him to just disappear. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2016)

I will. Hopefully that squawl he was looking for won't let him come out of the tent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

